# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Упражнения для груди

## Irina

* Упражнения для груди*

Все знают, каждая женщина хочет гордиться тем, что имеет высокую, красивую и упругую грудь. В реальной жизни на это влияет огромное количество различных факторов такие, как возраст, наследственность, быстрое увеличение веса, частые колебания оного, вскармливание грудью и еще куча различных причин. Единственное, что может помочь - это постоянный уход.
Самым основным способом ухода за Вашей грудью должно стать выполнение различных физических занятий для груди. Естественно саму грудь "надуть" не получится потому, что мышц в ней как таковых попросту нет. Но вот при помощи элементарных занятий можно серьезно улучшить ее состояние, получить более красивые и пышные формы.

*Вот пять одних из самых легких и эффективных упражнений:*

*1. Отжимания от пола*. Считается самым действенным и эффективным упражнением для груди. Требует минимум Вашего времени, при том, что при ежедневных занятиях в среднем по 24 отжимания в течении пары месяцев, Вы заметите - грудь значительно приподнялась.

*2. Восточное упражнение.* Складываем перед собой ладони на уровне груди. С усилием, но не торопясь, начинаем подавливать правой ладонью на левую. Фиксируем это положение на несколько секунд, после чего расслабляемся. Надо произвести 3 таких действия по 23 раза.

*3. Гантели №1*. Берем легкие гантели по 1-1.5 кг, выставляем их перед собой и начинаем разводить в разные стороны. Повторяем 21-25 раз.

*4. Гантели №2.* Берем гантели, ложимся на спину, после чего начинаем плавно, не торопясь, разводить руки в стороны. Руки можно держать как прямыми, так и согнутыми под прямым углом.

*5. Водные упражнения.* Плавание всегда отлично влияло на здоровье и организм как таковой. А потому не удивительно, что оно позволит быть Вашей груди постоянно в тонусе.

Если Вы будете не менее 4 раз в неделю выполнять эти несложные упражнения, то вполне реально поправить состояние Вашей груди в лучшую сторону. Самое важное это упорство, постоянство и жажда достигнуть намеченной цели. Только благодаря этому Ваша грудь станет останавливать восхищенные взгляды мужчин и вызывать зависть у других женщин!

----------


## Sanych

> Все знают, каждая женщина хочет гордиться тем, что имеет высокую, красивую и упругую грудь


Тут из наболевшего мысль в слух. Гордится для моих глаз??? Меня это только напрягает, а вот для рук, так это ж совсем другое дело

----------


## Irina

В первую очередь для своих глаз)) Но и про остальных забывать не стоит

----------


## Akasey

да уж, в таких случаях глаза мужчины это руки

----------

